# Hottest Female Sportscaster



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

Lisa Guerrero puts the 'fox' in FOX's The Best Damn Sports Show Period. 

Who do you all think is the hottest babe in sports BROADcasting?


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's a pic of Jillian. I surrender!


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

Can you supply more pics of different ladies.  There is one from Fox that is dead gorgeous and reminds me of Daisy Fuentes but the two pics already posted I don't believe is her.


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

Sorry, I can't seem to find many pictures of these lovely ladies. Please post if anyone can find any pics.

Here's one of Jill Arrington...


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

DJD, I believe the hottie you are referring to is the one and only Lisa G.  Here is a more recent picture of her...and damn, now that you mentioned it, she does look a little like Daisy Fuentes.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by meathead *_
> Here's a pic of Jillian. I surrender!



Sorry guys, it looks like the sport she is best at is kleenex eating. I like more beef on my womenz.

Jill has quite the rack


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

It's definitely Lisa G.  (ummn... nice shot of her!) Thx for clarifying that one.  That blonde is kinda hot too.  (although the blonde hair and drk eyebrows look slightly off)

Lisa G. is soooooooo seeex-y!


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

here is another pic of the lovely Jillian Barberie for all you 'sports' fans...

sorry for those who think she doesn't pack enough meat for ya...but to each, his own.


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

here's another...and she comes with a six pack!


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

and another...


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> Jill has quite the rack



Amen to that! Nice rack indeed.


----------



## meathead (Jul 21, 2002)

Here's a pic of Bonnie. Couldn't find a full shot of her.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

Pic # 3 is a great pic of Jill!  That last pic of Bonnie is interesting.  

I still like Lisa


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 22, 2002)

I can't vote.   It's a tie between Lisa, Jillian and one you forgot; Suzy Colber (ESPN).  I think it's Suzy's nose that turns me on so much.  I'm weird, I know.    I watch Lisa on "The Best Damn Sports Show, Period" almost every day and Jillian on Fox News LA just as much.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

Lisa all the way. She is fine


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Sorry guys, it looks like the sport she is best at is kleenex eating.



That is the funnest saying I have ever heard on this board.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 23, 2002)

Those other shots look alot better, but she STILL HAS CHICKEN LEGS.


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Melissa Stark for president... weeeeeeeeee


----------



## delvys (Aug 1, 2002)

Lisa its fine as hell kisses baby


----------



## meathead (Aug 4, 2002)

forgot to add Erin Andrews from TBS sports...what a hottie!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2002)

A pic of Erin is NECCESSARY!!!!


----------



## meathead (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> A pic of Erin is NECCESSARY!!!!



It is definitely necessary!  

Unfortunately, I don't have any pics of Erin. 

All hail to the person who can find us a picture of Erin Andrews!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2002)

Is this her?

Not bad... rather see her wearing something whoops, nothing else!


----------



## meathead (Aug 4, 2002)

Sure is! Good job dave!!!  
Now, let's see a full body shot of her! lol


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I'll have to leave that to the King of Adobe Illustrators, MMAFITER, Kuso and Dero!

Make it happen gents!


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2002)

How do  you guys have the pictures when attached, to display immediately wt/ clicking on it?  Am I missing something?


----------



## meathead (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> How do  you guys have the pictures when attached, to display immediately wt/ clicking on it?  Am I missing something?



click on the IMG button directly above the "Your Reply" window and insert the URL of the image. you have to attach the image first as you normally do and then click on the image link to get the URL. hope that's not too confusing. give it a try.


----------



## david (Aug 4, 2002)

this is a test in regards to meatheads "how to do...."


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll try this one later!


----------



## meathead (Aug 5, 2002)

go edit the reply with the erin picture you previously posted. click on "IMG" and cut and paste the following URL...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=140085

after you save, you should see the picture load automatically.


----------



## david (Aug 5, 2002)

tried it and maybe I'm still doing something wrong....


----------



## meathead (Aug 5, 2002)

the link i posted before was somehow shortened.
try it again. this time click on the link and copy the address of the window that pops up. then click "IMG" and paste. we'll get it right soon!  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=140085


----------



## Mudge (Aug 11, 2002)

Right click on the link and select COPY SHORTCUT, then insert between the IMG tags, there must be no spaces in the tags or in between.


----------



## shooter (Aug 13, 2002)

New member on TSN Jennifer Hedger:


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

She kinda looks like Amy Fadhli!






> _*Originally posted by shooter *_
> New member on TSN Jennifer Hedger:


----------



## Mudge (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah she does, looks nice


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

i think that


----------



## rajasingam (Sep 5, 2002)

jillian barberie look hot.


----------



## shooter (Sep 6, 2002)

Jillian:


----------



## Mudge (Sep 6, 2002)

Her eyes make her look dazed and confused, and she has a skinny nonexistent ass, I just can't get into that


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

I might have to change my mind about Lisa Guerrero. These FHM photos of Jill Arrington are hot!


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

...


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

...


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

...


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

and here she is...working the sidelines.


----------



## meathead (Sep 17, 2002)

naughty camera man's shot from behind...


----------



## meathead (Sep 25, 2002)

two more pics of Lisa G...

the quality of this one is not that good but it's better than nothing...


----------



## meathead (Sep 25, 2002)

...


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 26, 2002)

I love that second pic.  She looks like the most beautiful woman in history, Raquel Welch.


----------



## animal56 (Sep 26, 2002)

Lisa Guerrero has GOT to be Canadian. Only CDN girls are that hot!


----------



## meathead (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I love that second pic.  She looks like the most beautiful woman in history, Raquel Welch.



first daisy fuentes and now raquel welch! 
not bad...not bad at all.

btw...she was also once a cheerleader for the RAMS!!!


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by meathead *_
> first daisy fuentes and now raquel welch!
> not bad...not bad at all.
> 
> btw...she was also once a cheerleader for the RAMS!!!


Even though Daisy is not a sportscaster, she is a straight up babe.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> Even though Daisy is not a sportscaster, she is a straight up babe.


I am shaking all over.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 18, 2003)

there is a blond that used to do sports updates for Fox during teh best damn sports show as well as other times, she was hotter than all of these girls but I have no idea what her name is!? too bad, damnit


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 18, 2003)

Who the hell voted for Hannah Storm!?


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 19, 2003)

How about Leeanne Tweeden from the Best Damn Sports Show??


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 19, 2003)

How about Lisa Dergen on Fox Sports Net??


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

thats the girl I was trying to think of! thanks Dj, she is quite the dime piece isn't she! mmmmm


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 20, 2003)

Lisa Dergen or Leanne Tweeden??  

Yup, smokin.  Lisa used to be a playmate.  I like the career move.  Hmmmm, Sportscaster.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

oh yeah, lisa. god damn she is bangin. Leann tweedan is just as hot though, it is hard to choose. I really can't believe that someone picked jillian barbarie. She looks like a beer whore for christs sake. mmmm lisa dergan...... mmmmmmm


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 20, 2003)

*take another look bro*



> _*Originally posted by meathead *_
> and another...


Aaron, u might want to take another look at this pic of Jillian


----------



## gr81 (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't know man, her face is kicked IMO. I have seen plenty of her on different things and she is alright. I don't think she belongs in the same catragory as lisa dergans or tweedan do you?

I'd probably hit it, don't get me wrong, she just isn't my type.


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> I don't know man, her face is kicked IMO. I have seen plenty of her on different things and she is alright. I don't think she belongs in the same catragory as lisa dergans or tweedan do you?
> 
> I'd probably hit it, don't get me wrong, she just isn't my type.


she doesn't belong in the same category? i suppose...but Jillian is still hot..down right...btw what is wrong with her face?


----------



## gr81 (Nov 21, 2003)

I just don't like it. she doesn't have very feminine features IMO. If she wasn't lean and you were just judging her by her face then I don't think you would dig her. She just isn't very pretty.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by djrx06 *_
> How about Lisa Dergen on Fox Sports Net??


I've never seen HER before.  Yikes, what a babe!  Judging by these photos Lisa blows away the others...


----------



## gr81 (Nov 22, 2003)

thats what I'm saying, a playmate and shit. When I saw here tlaking sports my jaw just dropped and I couldn't look away. ahe is bomb


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 23, 2003)

She's the "Best Damn Female Sports Caster"


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 23, 2003)

Leanne is a close number 2 I say


----------



## gr81 (Nov 23, 2003)

I would have to agree with that. I love those brunettes. maybe even better than the blondes. mmmhhhmmm


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 24, 2003)

Those two blow all of the other choices away....... Looks like we got the same tastes gr81.


----------



## gr81 (Nov 24, 2003)

great minds think alike, ha ha get, great. 

alright that was dumb, my bad...


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by meathead *_
> and another...




looks like she has a thickkk p**y from this pic !!!  definitely hit material


----------



## gr81 (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah but taht could just be a huge bush that she is packin under there, ya never know!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 9, 2003)

i think she is definitely the most bangin girl in sports broadcasting,,, she is just banging all outtttt

and plus i think she is italian, so that definitely icing on the cake !!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 9, 2003)

whoaaa !!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 9, 2003)

damnnn check the ass on the second girl from the right !!!

fireeeeeeeee


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2003)

Leeann.......


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2003)

Lisa D


----------



## djrx06 (Dec 17, 2003)

GR81,  I saw Lisa Degen on the Best Damn Sports show last night.......

She's fuqqin hot.  I don't care how thick her nana is......


----------



## gr81 (Dec 19, 2003)

^^ hell ya bro, I am all for Ms Dergen. I was talkin about Julian barbarie and her thick bush, not Ld. So far none of these chicks can touch her IMO, just straight fire fo sho! makes you wanna......


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 20, 2003)

jilian has that phat pussy !!!!!!!! all the other chiks on the list are kinda weak


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 20, 2003)

yo GR that eminem song is hott

never heard that track before !

"the more that you slap me, the more it turns me on"   hahahah wack


----------



## BigKev75 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> damnnn check the ass on the second girl from the right !!!
> 
> fireeeeeeeee



She is from Perth Amboy New Jersey.

She was voted nicest bubble butt.  I forget her name but i could find out.  There was a few pages on her in FHM.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 20, 2003)

yea find out bro !!!

her ass is out of this world,  top down view on that would make any dude bust in like 1 second !!!!! hahahaa


----------



## gr81 (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> yo GR that eminem song is hott
> 
> never heard that track before !
> ...




you bet, Ima keep it comin too bro, straight fire.


----------



## wilwhite180 (Jan 2, 2004)

I'd have to say Jill is the hottest.  Jillian doesn't really count because she only talks weather.  Lisa G looks horrible on camera and dresses bad.  Although I would take any one of them, I'd say Jill is the hottest.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> damnnn check the ass on the second girl from the right !!!
> 
> fireeeeeeeee




Nice huh?  Her name is Vida.

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=497459[/img2]


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2004)

Another

[img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=497461[/img2]


----------



## wilwhite180 (Jan 2, 2004)

*well things have changed*

Absolutely Lisa Dergan is the hottest if she is added into those choices.  She was a model for some Beer before and she is down right gorgeous.  Leanne Tweeden is also very very hot, I like the little extra around the stomach, makes her look attainable to the common man.  And I'm not even going to get started about that girls butt, damn....


----------



## bigsexy (Jan 15, 2004)

I gotta roll with Jillian.  She looks kinky in bed...LOL!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

LISA DERGAN!!!! hands down baby..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

I bet Lisa squirts..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

HA HA, I bet she does my friend.. at least in my mind she does.
LMAO


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 9, 2004)

NEED I SAY MORE ?!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

I think I got the last word homie! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

just incase your not convinced...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

now thats nice


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

she wins..lol


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2004)

She's hot, but she has tiny nipples, I like girls with big nips myself!!!!  But this girl makes up for it in the ass tho!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

What?  Tiny nipples are the best!  I hadnt voted yet, but now I will LISA all the way baby!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2004)

I agree, she is hot, like I said, she makes up for it in the ass, but I like big nips, more fun to play with!!!!  She can have small boobs, but big nips and I'm a happy man!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

"pepperoni nipples"  

To each their own though..


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2004)

just more fun to suck on I guess for me!!!  and they are neat when they get really hard too....


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

> What? Tiny nipples are the best! I hadnt voted yet, but now I will LISA all the way baby!


thats right playa.. she defn wins this one!!  you can't fucc with the playboy pics.. ha ha


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 15, 2004)

alright i'm convinced...damn


----------



## Belfort11 (Jul 12, 2004)

Lisa for sure


----------



## MaxMirkin (Jul 21, 2004)

Who was that chick that was interviewing Shaq? They showed that interview all day long on SportsCenter a couple of days ago.  Now she looked damn good!  Of coarse most people tend to look better in such close proximity to Shaq.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2004)

bump

props to gr81 for the photos...how did I miss this before?


----------



## hotbody (Nov 29, 2004)

yeh gr81....she is definately hot!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Nov 29, 2004)

a women with great taste I see hotbod, good girl


----------



## jack52 (Nov 30, 2004)

Call the RNC I need to change my vote to Lisa.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 6, 2004)

Does Vida Guerra have anything to do with sportscasting? If she does....hands down.....that ass is $$$$$


----------



## Terp (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't believe Bonnie didn't win! If you knew her from college like I do, you would have voted for her. I became a Bonnie fan at a party where she got loaded and proceeded to show a bunch of us why she was called "The Hoover." After that, I always knew she'd eventually hit it big. A little time on her knees in front of the right executive and bam! She's on network TV! Good work, Hoover!


----------



## ckemna (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

:\


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2005)

I have to change my vote:

ESPN's Sam Ryan takes the #1 spot.


----------



## gr81 (Jul 20, 2005)

pictures please pepper...


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 22, 2005)

o ya, sam ryan by far


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

Suzie Kolber.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jan 16, 2006)

Lisa Guerrero looked pretty average in Playboy.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 13, 2006)

Hazel Mae                    oh yeeaah    so fine


----------

